# Efecto de protoboard en alta frecuencia



## steven89 (Ene 31, 2008)

en altas frecuencias, el protoboard afecta la respuesta en frecuencia del circuito, ¿esto se puede cuantificar teóricamente?, ¿como? 
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2008)

steven89 dijo:
			
		

> en altas frecuencias, el protoboard afecta la respuesta en frecuencia del circuito



Si y mas al aumentar la frecuencia, yo a mas de 5 MHz he tenido problemas.



> ¿esto se puede cuantificar teóricamente?, ¿como?



No
Porque dependera del armado espesifico que realices, la marca del Proto, la altura a la que dejes los componentes, la forma que tomen los componentes colocados, Etc, Etc

Dependiendo de la frecuencia a la que trabajes se podria "Intentar" estimar algo, pero lo veo muy dificil.


¿ Cuanto es Alta Frecuencia ?

Saludos


----------



## steven89 (Feb 2, 2008)

si existe una reacción por parte del proto, ¿no se podría modelar junto con el circuito, digamos como una capacitancia?

A una frecuencia de 15MHz aprox.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2008)

En realidad seria una bobina en serie y un capacitor a GND o a las pistas contiguas, depende el caso.

Pero el tema es de que valores, serian impredecibles.

En esa frecuencia el efecto inductivo (Del protoboard) sera casi despreciable.
Respecto al capacitivo, "Cuelga" unos capacitores de 0,5pF por el camino de las señales (En tu simulacion) a ver si te altera el funcionamiento pero esto es mas "Estimativo" que otra cosa.


Algunas de las causas de problemas con los proto en frecuencias altas son:

Las chapitas que realizan el contacto con los componentes que insertas tienen filo (Esto es dentro del plastico, no se ve desde fuera), el filo trabaja de antena dentro mismo del protoboard.

Las mismas chapitas de contacto presentan una superficie enfrentada a otras chapitas grande (Superficie Grande = Capacitor de gran valor, hablamos de decimos de pF) lo que se traduce como interaccion entre pistas.


Edit:
Esto es en lo referido al protoboard, luego tienes la inductancia de los alambres de interconexion a otros componentes, sus radiaciones, capacitancias distribuidas, Etc


----------



## steven89 (Feb 4, 2008)

en lo que respecta a la capacitancia que se presenta en el protoboard, ¿existiria alguna manera de calcularla o al menos una estimacion proxima?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

De calcularla, no creo, si se podria medir con un medidor de capacitores.

Pero ese resultado tampoco significa mucho, ya que no sabes si todas las pistas tienen el mismo valor, tal vez un promedio de unas cuantas mediciones ¿?¿?¿?

Ademas como calculas el efecto de un trazado de alambres que no has realizado aun ?

A que se debe tanta curiosidad por el efecto, tienes un esquema que no te funciona correctamente o quieres preveer resultados ?


----------



## steven89 (Feb 4, 2008)

lo que pasa es que tengo una pregunta de un laboratorio donde me pide posibles implicancias del uso del protoboard con altas frecuencias y si es posible calcular este efecto(la capacitancia parasita).
en todo caso, estas capacitancias donde irían si intentara modelarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

steven89 dijo:
			
		

> ly si es posible calcular este efecto(la capacitancia parasita).
> en todo caso, estas capacitancias donde irían si intentara modelarlo?



Ese es el meollo de la cuestion.
Suponte que armaste un esquema y tienes un integrado con un pin entrada y el contiguo salida (Caso muy habitual), en ese caso la capacidad iria entre el pin de salida y el de entrada.
Ahora tenemos otro integrado cuya entrada de señal es a travez de una pata contigua a la pata de alimentacion +, en ese caso la capacidad iria entre la entrada y +VCC
Otro, pata de salida esta contigua a la pata GND, capacitor entre salida y GND

Existen unos cuantos miles de posibilidades

Y para peor, tu conectas mediante trozos de alambre que son en general largos, esto forman una impedancia en serie.

Supongo que puede ser que alguna marca de proto dara como caracteristicas la capacitancia entre pistas contiguas pero todavia queda el resto.

A mi gusto para conseguir una simulacion mas realista habra que agregar estas capacidades al circuito segun el caso de la proximidad con otras pistas, entradas salidas, fuente, Etc


----------



## airjuan (Abr 18, 2010)

¿Para un oscilador de 1 KHz no habría problemas?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 18, 2010)

No... para frecuencias menores a unos 5MHz no deberias tener problemas visibles... y aun para frecuencias que rondan entre los 5 a 20MHz se pueden tomar precauciones para minimizar el efecto... esas precauciones son las normales, usar buena calidad en los materiales, tratar de mantener las conexiones lo mas pequeñas posibles, ir armando y probando el circuito de poco en poco para identificar bloques que puedan generar problemas y cambiarlos a alguna otra zona del protoboard si es posible... etc...


----------



## MerLiNz (Ene 23, 2011)

Buenas, pues estoy haciendo un proyecto, el caso es que tuve un problema con un pic (16f877a) resulta que monte el circuito en la protoboard (en el proteus funcionaba correctamente el diseño y programacion), digamos que se trataba de contar una señal mediante las señales de interrupcion del puerto B, use las patillas RB4 y RB5 para las 2 señales (cuadradas).

Resulta que en la practica no me funcionaba correctamente, osea al resetearlo funcionaba bien, pero a los pocos segundos dejaba de funcionar, y asi, puse condensadores, cambie valores de resistencia...

Al final pense en cambiar de puertos, deje una señal en el RB4 y la otra la cambie al RB7, pues premio, funcionaba correctamente, siempre, sin quejarse ni nada, funcionamiento perfecto, hasta yo mismo me quede impresionado porque llevaba toda la tarde dandole vueltas.

Ahora mi pregunta es, al usar 2 patillas cercanas en la protoboard es posible que las señales interfieran una patilla con otra y por eso no funcionaba bien?? Esto en la realidad (placa impresa) no deberia pasar no?

Y otra duda, me he comprado unos zocalos como los de los programadores para poder sacar el pic mas facilmente, programarlo y volverlo a colocar, en la protoboard me cabe este zocalo?? es que los veo muy anchos.







Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2011)

respuestas:

1) cuanto mayor sea la frecuencia de las señales entrantes, mayor probabilidad de inducción de ruidos de una en la otra mutuamente...no debería pasar en ningún caso...pero en al realidad pasan cosas que en la simulación no.

2) deberia caber el zócalo zif....porque todos los componentes electrónicos están diseñados y construidos bajo unas normas y los tamaños son perfectamente proporcionales a una distancia entre pines mínima...hablando de zócalos de integrados, la distancia mínima es la de una patilla con la siguiente....y entre por ejemplo el pin 1 de un tl074 y el pin 14...hay 2 unidades de por medio...pero todos los elementos caben (o deberian caber) en la grilla


----------



## armentatron (Feb 1, 2011)

yo estoy armando un circuito con el pic16f877 y estoy usando un oscilador de 20 Mhz, de igual manera me funciona muy bien en la simulacion pero en el protoboard no tengo buenos resultados he revisado el armado y todo esta bien, pensando y dandole vueltas al asunto creo que mi problema es por capacitancias parasitas, estoy pensando en cambiar de oscilador a uno de 4 Mhz para ver si esto es el problema


----------

